# Recommend a Sling Pack



## BigHutch (Nov 27, 2010)

Anybody have a camo sling-pack that they can recommend? (Not a back-pack, but a sling-pack, one sling). Name? Link?


----------



## BigHutch (Nov 27, 2010)

Found this one --> http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/47368?page=hunters-sling-pack

Anybody have it? Anything better?


----------



## Razorback (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi my name is Razorback & I'm addicted to bags.

I buy the camera gadget bags for my store so I tend to look at a lot of bags.  

The swivel part of the LL Bean looks pretty slick.  This would give you the choice of shoulders to hang from.  However the waist belt, for me, is too big.  On most sling bags the waist belt is not a load bearing belt like a traditional back pack.  The waist belt is used for keeping the sling bag against your back & keep it from swinging around to the front.

Check out Maxpediton bags.  These are hard use "tactical" use bags.  I have been using one of their Versipacks as my 'Murse',  'F.A.G Bag'~Fast Action Gun Bag EDC carry bag.  Its held up well for what I use it for & recommend their stuff easily.
I'm probably going to buy one of their Gearslinger bags, the Kodiak for use on short trips.

Versipacks
http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/Versipacks-c4.htm

Gearslinger
http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/GEARSLINGER-Series-c2.htm

Razor


----------



## GA_MTN_MAN (Dec 7, 2010)

LOL!! I have a Maxpedition "Murse" too! The wife (and my daughters) really give me cr@p about it. But I have my first aid kit, emergency type gear, and simple road maintenance gear in there. Used it quite a bit. They don't bug me so much anymore.
I am looking into that Monsoon Gearslinger myself.


----------



## Razorback (Dec 7, 2010)

GaMtnMAn,
Yeah I catch grief over my Murse too but I try to be prepared for stuff.

Razor


----------



## Razorback (Dec 7, 2010)

GaMtnMAn,
Yeah I catch grief over my Murse too but I try to be prepared for stuff.

Razor


----------



## UAflyfisher (Dec 14, 2010)

I'll join the above in saying forget everything else and buy Maxpedtion.  I also belong to the above Murse group,  but try to tell everyone it is a "Tactical Man-Purse" open it up and you see knives, Surefire lights, and a Browning Hi-power with 3 15round mags.  Definitely one of the best purchases I ever made.

Here's a good review showing just how much you can get in theJumbo Versipack


----------



## Razorback (Dec 14, 2010)

A co-worker from years ago, who got me into guns, stopped by the other day.  He was sporting a Maxpedition Jumbo Versipack.  My quick comment to him was "nice F.A.G.  Bag."  I received the expected eat poo & die look & explained to him the definition of Fast Action Gun Bag.  He smiled but still did not like it


----------

